

Data Analysis Revolution in Football - techieinafrica
http://www.iafrikan.com/2015/03/14/data-analysis-football-soccer/

======
hemapani
I think games are ripe for Big Data and IoT as they are less critical usecases
compared to health etc. Following is two similar efforts with football, first
done by us and second by SAP.

1) Glimpse of the future: Overlaying realtime analytics on Football
Broadcasts, [http://srinathsview.blogspot.com/2014/06/glimpse-of-
future-o...](http://srinathsview.blogspot.com/2014/06/glimpse-of-future-
overlaying-realtime.html)

2) [http://www.sapbigdata.com/stories/tsg-hoffenheim-uses-
spatia...](http://www.sapbigdata.com/stories/tsg-hoffenheim-uses-spatial-
analysis-with-sap-hana-to-optimize-soccer-
training/#sthash.bNzbhh2p.TKe0E9Of.dpbs)

~~~
techieinafrica
Thanks, will check out and probably update the blog post with those two
examples

